# Happy Holidays!



## Rick (Dec 25, 2004)

Hope everyone here is having a good holiday season!


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 20, 2005)

No Reply


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah their not much for other discussions around here.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 23, 2005)

I realy enjoyed my holidays this time. No Realy!

I had a  _*WHITE*_  Christmas. Think of that, a white Christmas in Texas!

Yen, tell them about it!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 23, 2005)

:lol: yes infact it is the first time in Houston to have white Christmas. I bet there are many accidents on the road that day :lol:


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 23, 2005)

Yea, and how many frozen cows were found!


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 23, 2005)

:lol: Just Joking :lol: 

Texas Humor


----------



## Kravzlj (Slo) (Feb 24, 2005)

In our country is now snowing.For christmar and new year isn´t snowing now it.


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 1, 2005)

It is only a white Christmas if it snows on Christmas day.


----------

